# The bowl that won the fight...



## TellicoTurning (Apr 13, 2010)

I also posted this on another forum... this is a spalted maple bowl that flew off the lathe and blacked an eye for me... I think I posted the black eye earlier, but will show it along with the bowl... 
caution to everyone... WEAR YOUR FACE SHIELD.


----------



## dgscott (Apr 13, 2010)

OOWWWWW. Gosh, this site has become a treasure trove of graphic personal injury photos recently. Y'all be careful out there.
Doug


----------



## wolftat (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks good, I've had black eyes with less to show for it.:biggrin:


----------



## jbostian (Apr 13, 2010)

Sorry you got a black eye, but at least you got a great bowl to show for it.

Jamie


----------



## olsenla (Apr 13, 2010)

Chuck,

Nasty looking eye, but a GREAT looking bowl.  I really like spalted maple.  

Larry


----------



## Rfturner (Apr 13, 2010)

That is a nasty looking black eye but I think you did do a great job on the bowl


----------



## diamundgem (Apr 13, 2010)

Boy!!    Thats really a honey. Now tell us the truth,  What did you say to her


----------



## broitblat (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, you may have got beat up some in the process, but I think you won the fight 'cause you tamed a wild piece of wood into a beautiful bowl.

  -Barry


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Apr 13, 2010)

*shinner*

good bowl, great shinner, glad that is all it got and not the eye ball.


----------



## greggas (Apr 13, 2010)

Did you have a face shield on and it broke through it or  were you not wearing a mask?

Glad you still have your eyes...and a nice bowl


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 13, 2010)

Bowl and the eye are both shiners.LOL


----------



## fernhills (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh!!!,    thankfully thats all that happened. Outstanding bowl.  Carl


----------



## mbroberg (Apr 13, 2010)

That's a real nice looking, "BOWLS-EYE":tongue:


----------



## David Keller (Apr 13, 2010)

Beautiful bowl from insanely spalted maple.


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 13, 2010)

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZJxdm380YYUS


TellicoTurning said:


> I also posted this on another forum... this is a spalted maple bowl that flew off the lathe and blacked an eye for me... I think I posted the black eye earlier, but will show it along with the bowl...
> caution to everyone... WEAR YOUR FACE SHIELD.


 Dang that looks like it hurt!


----------



## el_d (Apr 13, 2010)

Very Nice Bowl Chuck.

Looks like your spalting too.......:wink::biggrin:


----------



## elody21 (Apr 17, 2010)

I hope you eye is getting better.  Did the bowl survive?


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Apr 17, 2010)

Thats one very fine bowl.  That eye looks painful.


----------



## gad5264 (Apr 17, 2010)

OUCH and thanks for the reminder. Sorry you had to experience that.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 17, 2010)

good thing the bowl hit somethng that it couldnt hurt. Any where else would have broken that beautiful bowl!!! nicely done on both counts.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 17, 2010)

Chuck hope you are better, the bowl turned out beautifully, what a great chunk of lumber, Like Neil said I've had black eyes for a lot less than that.


----------

